# Nuggs get Ivan McFarlin, too!



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow!

6'8" 240 pound rookie from Ok. St.

Probably won't play, but gives us a young big!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ivan_mcfarlin/index.html?nav=page


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

who cares. You got AI!!!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You didnt' get it, did you.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Awesome name..


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

AI to nuggets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF????????? how can any team beat u guys now???


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I was about to make a thread "McFarlin + filler to Nuggets" thread when I saw this.:biggrin:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I really like him, he's a workhorse. Solid, I hope he'll see some time. He's a real good 5-10 min. off the bench player.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> who cares. You got AI!!!


I care!~ The guy went to the same HighSchool & from my area! Willowridege High/Missouri city,Tx! I guess I have a reason to keep up w/ the Nuggets now! T.J ford_Daniel Ewing raptors/Clippers were all on the same team & went 38-1:worthy:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I care!~ The guy went to the same HighSchool & from my area! Willowridege High/Missouri city,Tx! I guess I have a reason to keep up w/ the Nuggets now! T.J ford_Daniel Ewing raptors/Clippers were all on the same team & went 38-1:worthy:


Ivan was told not to report to the Nuggets. He won't be on the team. But at least got paid.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Ivan was told not to report to the Nuggets. He won't be on the team. But at least got paid.


That's really too bad. He's a good guy.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Ivan was told not to report to the Nuggets. He won't be on the team. But at least got paid.


Sad indeed. Gotta feel for the guy. He's better off now going to the D league and try to make a name for him self there.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I was about to make a thread "McFarlin + filler to Nuggets" thread when I saw this.:biggrin:


:laugh: thats classic...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i havent seen mcfarlin play but a rookie is a young player so he hopefully will develop into a superstar for the nuggets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

melo4life said:


> i havent seen mcfarlin play but a rookie is a young player so he hopefully will develop into a superstar for the nuggets


He's already been cut.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i didnt want mcfarlin to get waived coz i wanted to see him play but i guess we cant now?


----------

